# Lake Logan Tonight



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Plan on heading there about 1am tonight. Anyone had luck on the catfish or should we target something else there? Whats been working in the bait department, worms, goldfish, minnows, liver? Any good spots we should hit up in the boat?

Thanks.


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Took my son down there tonight and got skunked! We fished from shore down by the Georgian manner from 8 til 11pm. Used night crawlers, cut shad, and chicken livers..? Very dissapointing especially for my boy. You have any luck? Any pointers you figured out?


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

We fished from a boat from 2am untill 6am. No a single catfish, We gave up around 4:30ish and pulled out the crappie minnows, got into the crappie along the banks.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

You shoulda pulled out the Northern Pike minnows!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

This is not what I want to be hearing! I will be down there next weekend, my parents have a place down there, and I plan on taking my kayak out and having a good time, you hear a good time which means catching fish!


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

You're better off hitting the Hocking for Small mouths and other fish. Start up along Rockbridge area and go down towards Logan


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Isnt the hocking like moving like a frieght train like every other river in the state?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Isnt the hocking like moving like a frieght train like every other river in the state?


It is rollin' right now...


----------



## MDJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Coming down to that area last week of July, was planning on bringing my kayak. Is Lake Logan pretty good for bass or should I plan on catching something else. I know thats middle of summer but I might as well fish while I'm there. Any input would be appreciated.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Well tomorrow is the day, any word on if the lake is being a little more kind to anglers? Also any hints on where to start out at? From what I can see from topo maps, one end is really shallow, and the end near the boat ramp is a little deeper. Any tips would be helpful.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Still dead down there on the Catfish??


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I havnt cat fished it for a few years but when I did I had good luck on the 1st grass bar passed the beach at the end of the lake. Used chicken liver on the bottom tight line fishing with glow sticks tapped to the end of my pool

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Still dead down there on the Catfish??


Never was dead but, a slow year for most! Head out and try it, you'll get an answer there faster than you will asking questions here! Park at the spillway and walk up into the woods along the lake. Fish 1 of the first 3 openings with live shad or bluegills. You may be surprised at what you catch! Also fish closer to the bank (5-10yds) in shallow water. Good luck


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks I might give that a try sometime soon.


----------

